# 2 Objekte in einem 3. Objekt gleichmäßig verteilen



## rvlvr (1. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich glaube die Überschrift verrät schon viel ;-)

Ich habe 2 kleine Kästchen und ein großes. Diese zwei Kästchen sollen nun innerhalb dieses dritten Kästchens gleichmäßig horizontal angeordnet werden. Wenn ich das Über die Illustrator Palette "Align" mache, rückt immer ein Objekt zum anderen hin, dabei sollen sie nach oben, unten und untereinander immer den gleichen Abstand haben.

Hat jemand eine Lösung?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. April 2007)

Hi,
du must alle Objekte anwählen und dann „Vertical Align Center auswählen“.

Gruß


----------



## rvlvr (2. April 2007)

Hallo,

danke für deine Hilfe, aber das hatte ich schonmal probiert. Wenn ich es so wie du mache, haben die Objekte wieder keinen gleichen Abstand untereinander als auch nach oben und unten zum gelben Objekt. Ich habs mal als Grafik angefügt.
Muss ich evtl SHIFT oder ALT etc gedrückt halten während bestimmter vorgänge?

Lg!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. April 2007)

Nein.
Aber für mich sieht es so aus als ob du beim ersten Bild das gelbe Rechteck nicht mit ausgewählt hättest.


----------



## rvlvr (8. April 2007)

Guten Abend,

also ich bin wirklich ratlos. Ich habe alle drei Objekte angewählt und es ausprobiert. Auch habe ich es nochmal so gemacht, dass ich das gelbe Objekt, durch nochmaliges Anklicken nach dem Auswählen der drei Objekte, als "Hauptobjekt" (oder wie das auch immer heißt) deklariert habe - und trotzdem komme ich immer zu dem gleichen Ergebnis.

Bei der Funktioniert es auf die von dir beschriebene Weise? Rutschen die zwei kleinen Objekte nicht aufeinander?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. April 2007)

Hi,
versuchmal die beiden kleineren Objekte an einander auszurichten, also ohne das Große und dann gruppiere dise und nun richtest du diese Gruppe an dem Großen aus.

Viele Grüße


----------



## rvlvr (9. April 2007)

Hi,

jap, das klappt natürlich. Allerdings ist es ja ncht das, was ich wollte, weil ich den Abstand der beiden kleinen Objekte ja von vornherein festlegen muss und er sich nicht dem Abstand zum Hauptobjekt anpasst!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. April 2007)

Ähm ja stimmt.
Also ehrlich gesagt nbin ich nun auch mit meinem Latein am Ende. Bei Freehand ist das ehrlcih gesagt etwas logischer mit dem Ausrichten.

Gruß


----------



## Beppone (10. April 2007)

Hm. Ich glaube, da hilft nur manuelles Ausrichten. Beide Innenobjekte berühren lassen und an den Rand des Aussenobjekts schieben.

In den verbleibenden Freiraum ein Hilfsobjekt einpassen, und dieses dann dritteln. Dann hast du ein Objekt, dessen Höhe dem Rand zum Aussenobjekt und dem Abstand der Innenobjekte entspricht...

Hoffe, geholfen zu haben

Bep


----------

